# Dcc



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Alright everyone reading this close your eyes and imanging you in my shoes. You layout is 11'X15'. Two main lines and one smaller sub line. With a 7 siding switch off yard with a turn table. Now you have never used DCC but you have read alot about it. You do not have any DCC engines so that will be needed also. I am planing on running no more then 3 to 4 trains at once. I am planing on expanding my layout around the rest of the wall that will add 24 more feet in length and 2 feet deep. Well heres the question if you where me what system and brand would you go with?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Digitrax (what I use) or NCE are the only two makers of expandable systems that are fully compliant and reliable. Search for DCC on this forum for many discussions on this exact question.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea what waltr said!


----------

